# Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. Februar 2010)

*Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Nabend pcgh,
ich wollt von meine Luftkühlung auf eine Wasserkühlung umsteigen, nur das problem ist das ich davon überhaupt kein Plan habe, hab mir auch schon die guids durchgelesen welche alle spanisch für mich sind. Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob mir einer der sich damit gut auskennt mir eine wakü zusammenstellen könnte. Geld spielt in diesem fall keine Rolle. Sollte Perfekt zum Overclocken geeignet sein! Und nur CPU, bei Graka usw reicht meine Luftkühlung.

Mein Sys:

Antec  Twelve Hundred
GIGABYTE  GA-X58A-UD3R
Intel®  Core™ i7-920 Prozessor
G.Skill  DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit
Cougar  700 CM
Asus  EAH5970/G/2DIS

achja sollte intern im Gehäuse sein wenns geht, wenn nicht dann muss es halt außen sein.
Danke schon mal an alle ^^


----------



## Xylezz (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Erstmal Hallöle :>

Und lies dir bitte noch einmal die Guides ganz ausführlich durch bevor du dann Hand anlegst :S

Und jetzt eine Frage, wenn Geld fast keine Rolle spielt wieso nicht Grafikkarte miteinbinden? Weil einer der Hauptvorteile einer Wasserkühlung ist die verringerte Lautstärke


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

So also erstmal huhu zu dir ^^ hmmm ja vielleicht könnte man das noch machen aber hab mich grad nur fürn cpu umgeguckt. Und hab ja ne hd5970 also kp obs dafür etwas gibt ^^ hab mal fürn cpu das ausgesucht:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/97b43eace8f474a6d3bdc1c68cf44f19 

wär das für cpu in ordnung? und schläuche + Anschlüsse wusst ich jetzt nicht durch was das entschieden wird welchen Durchmesser man brauch

edit: ahh hab was für die 5970 gefunden: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ 5970 Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ 5970 12343


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7c6d64d849b88beb80827f3dbcb46739


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Sehr nice und wie würde das dann mit gpu aussehen?


----------



## ernie (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

also die paar euronen mehr kannste deiner armen graka doch nicht verwehren 
ne musst du wissen

würde aber mal so sagen wenns ne potente wakü werden soll wirds schonmal n radi a la monsta oder gleich n mora den du dir an die seitenwand schraubst 
dann haste auch reserve falls mal etwas mehr hardware reinkommt oder die graka mit getaucht wird
CPU-kühler den neuen EK  der schlägt auch den HK rev 3.0
KLICK mich BITTE 
bei OC würde ich dann auch das board unter wasser setzten...
sonst könnte die northbridge streiken ( schiel auf mein sys )
ram-wakü finde ich eher nit so sinnvoll.. reichen auch diese luftkühler von AC diese kämme 
hast ja mit den lüfter vorne drin sowieso genug airflow..

sonst bin ich leider auch nit so der pro


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Jo ich denk ma dann hau ich auf die graka noch ne wakü drauf  
Was für andere Sachen wie Ventile und so brauch ich wenn ich eine graka mit einbinde? 

PS: Hab sogar nen RAM LuKü drauf


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



> Was für andere Sachen wie Ventile und so brauch ich wenn ich eine graka mit einbinde?


Den GPU Kühler und 2 Anschlüsse mehr. so wie bei meiner Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

ahhh ok und mir ist grad aufgefallen bei deiner zusammenstellung ist garkein Ausgleichsbehälter dabei brauch man keinen?


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Hi, ich stell dir morgen Nachmittag bis Abend auch mal was zusammen, die Vorschläge waren schon ganz gut.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Hey  Jo dank dir und dank euch allen schonmal für die hilfe langsam steig ich auch durch  Hab ja eh noch Zeit 25.03 geb. und dann nochmal + Gehalt dann hab ich nen budget von ca 700€


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

700 Euro reichen locker, dann haste nen High End Kühlmonster.

Wie alt wirste denn?^^


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

17 leider bzw zum glück erst ^^ wenn ich 18 werden würde hät ich kein geld weil zu viel zum feiern drauf geht ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Klar ist bei mir ein AGb dabei. bei mir ist alles dabei, was du für ne Wakü brauchst. 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8a383d61d988780f698f7817b8ec053f


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

@Exx ich änder mein budget mal auf 500-600€ dami ich nochn bissl was fürs feiern mehr hab.                                                                                            @kingpranhas ahhhh sehr gut jetzt hab och ihn gesehn


----------



## Madz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Kings Warenkorb passt.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Hi, möchtest du einen AGB den du vorne einbaust oder so eine Röhre innen drin???
Und soll die WaKü auch gut aussehen oder soll die hauptsächlich funktionell sein?

OT: Ich werde im Mai 17 

Ich würde das so machen:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

hmmmm weis nicht also mit soner röhre im gehäuse weis nicht wie das ist da die graka seeeeeehr lang ist ^^ (geht in den Festplatten einschub). Also wo wär denn dann die röhre? Style wär schon geil 

edit: man kann deinen Warenkorb nicht sehen ^^ haste glaube nur den link oben kopiert mach das mal plx mit speichern und dann den link


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Mistt, ich stell das ebenn schnelll wiedr zusammen.

Das isser:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b97715d1246b18f58f385f4644e5817e


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

jo dankö  also wenn ich einen AGB nehmen würde würde der dann da wo die Festplattenkäfige drin sind rein kommen oder?

edit: sehr gut sagmal ist                                                                  XSPC  5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front pflicht? Weil seh das die ausverkauft ist, fals das immer noch der fall ist wenn ich bestellen möchte, könnte ich das einfach weglassen? ^^
und http://www.shoggy.de/ac_forum/eheim_entkopplung_1.jpg da wird dann also die pumpe befestigt (da hab ich auch schon Bohrungen), könnteste mir noch verraten wo der Radiator hin kommt?


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Ja, richtig, ausser wenn du so ne röhre nimmst dann gehört er irgendwo im case an die wand


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Bei dem was du zusammgestellt hast brauch man also keinen AGB oder?

PS: Ich dulli hab immer seite aktualisiert und hab nicht gesehn das ne neue Seite offen war deswegen hats so lange gedauert zu antworten <.< ^^


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



Doch man braucht immer einen AGB!!!
Kannst aber auch nen anderen AGB nehmen.

Und den Radiator musst du unter die Decke deines Gehäuses machen, oder halt wenn es gut aussehen soll  aussen an die Wand machen


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

hmmm also unter der Gehäuse Decke ist glaub ich kein Platz hab da noch den dicken lüfter drin  aber muss ich mal nachmessen wieviel platz da noch ist.

edit: Wär der AGB zu empfehlen? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1435_Watercool-AB-K-maxi-pro.html


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Wenn da 3 Lüfterplätze für 120 mm Lüfter unter  der Decke sind dann passt der Radiator dahin
Also musst noch nicht einmal messen


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Ne da ist nur nen 200mm Lüfter ^^ moment ich such ma nen pic

Pic: http://www.pcgear.biz/uploadedimages/ban7220182_74.jpg


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Vorne bei den 3 Lüftern könnt doch einer hin oder?? Oder ist da kein Platz wegen den Festplattenkäfig?


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Wie wäre es einfach nebens Mainboard?!


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Zwischen Mainboard und Festplattenkäfig?? Ist da denn so viel Platz?
Man könnte den  doch auch unter dem Mainboard verbauen, oder beide aussen an die Seitenwand schrauben


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

hmm das wär möglich, die drei Festplattenkäfige ausbauen, Festplatte in einen Laufwerk Platz dann müsste es passen. 

@Xylezz nebens Mainboard geht nicht auf der einen Seite Grafikkarte im weg bzw eh kein Platz unten Netzteil/Pumpe, oben einerseitz zu wenig Platz und dann sind da noch nen paar Kabel ^^


edit auch geile Lösung: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc001978l0x.jpg   auch bei einem Antec Twelve Hundred wie ich es hab.


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Steck die Grafikkarte in einen Slot tiefer ?^^

Und ja neben Mainboard ist soviel Platz, in das Antec Twelve Hundred passt ein E-ATX Board und es ist nur ein ATX verbaut 

Edit: Ich finde es verdammt hässlich mit dem Radiator an der Rückwand :x


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Ja ander Rückwand find ich auch nicht so toll, dann mach die beiden Radiatoren an die rechte Seitenwand. Das sieht gut aus.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

hmmmm 

@Xylezz zwischen Mainboard und Festplatten einschub sind 4cm Platz glaube da bringt es nichts wenn ich die graka einen einschub tiefer mache ^^

@ExX ich glaub das wird die einziege möglichkeit sein


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Ja, kann sein, aber glaub mir dieRadiatoren aussen anzubringen sieht richtig hammer aus.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Wie wärs mit dem Radi oben drauf? Habe ich auch. 
Alternativ zum XSPC AGB wäre noch der Swiftech AGB. Vorteil von Swiftech und XSPC 5,25" Agb ist das selbst bei über 350l/h keine geräuche, Luft angesaugt oder ein Strudel bildet. Wenn du den XSPC AGB umbedingt möchtest, ich hätte noch einen über. War nur 30 min in Betrieb. 

PS: ab dem 08.03 gibt bei AT 12% Rabatt, siehe ocs.de


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

ach  unbedingt ist es nicht ist ja eh noch 1 Monat hin bis ich bestell und es gibt ja so viele möglichkeinen von AGB´s

Das mit obendrauf ist bei dem Gehäuse glaub ich nicht so das beste weil da noch die Ablage und so ist aber an die rechte Seitenwand wenn man von vorne drauf guckt könnte man das eig anbringen so wie ExX gemeint hat.


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> PS: ab dem 08.03 gibt bei AT 12% Rabatt, siehe ocs.de



Und ich habe gerade einen HK 3.0 CU bei A-C bestellt 
Shit happens 

Naja...solange der Phobya 280/420 dann da erhältlich ist gibt es schlimmeres...


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



Bl4cKH4wK schrieb:


> Das mit obendrauf ist bei dem Gehäuse glaub ich nicht so das beste weil da noch die Ablage und so ist aber an die rechte Seitenwand wenn man von vorne drauf guckt könnte man das eig anbringen so wie ExX gemeint hat.


Ich habe den Revo oben drauf, da habe ich noch genügend Ablagefläche.  Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

@Xylezz, dann zieh die Bestellung schnell zurück


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

:O weiste auch wie lange?


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Ach, ich musste da sowieso bestellen (B-Ware GPU Kühler wo nur Fingerabdrücke drauf sind für 30€) von daher ists auch egal


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

1. Fehlt ein CPU Kühler -> Heatkiller nehmen
2. Statt der Schraubanschlüsse Tüllen.
Günstiger, Kompakter und mehr als genau so sicher wie Schraubanschlüsse


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Oh mann wie konnte ich vergessen den HT aufzulisten


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

looool stimmt ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen 

edit meintest du                                                                  16/10  & 16/11mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 silver? Aber das sind doch Tüllen oder nicht? ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Nein, ich meine die hier:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) 63024

Perfect Seal FTW 

Die 16/10er Schraubis passen nicht auf den HK.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Nein Schlauchtüllen HIER

EDIT: Schon wieder zu lahm


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

asooooooo 

Also anstatt 12                                                                  16/10  & 16/11mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 silver 12 *10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal).  *Das passt dann auch alles mit dem Schlauch Anschlüssen usw ja?


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



Bl4cKH4wK schrieb:


> :O weiste auch wie lange?


bis 21.03


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

*So würde ich es machen:
* 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

was fürn müll hab erst paar tage dannach das Geld zusammen <.<


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

@BlackHawk, ja die passen alle, nur bei den Perfect Seal mussstte glaube noch so Halteklammern kaufen, nicht dass der Schlauch abrutscht und der Pc wirklich unter wasser steht


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Nein muss man nicht. Die Perfect Seals heißen nicht um sonst
"Perfekter Sitz Tüllen" 

Die halten sogar besser als Schraubis.


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



Gerade bei den Perfect Seal Tüllen brauchst du keine...deswegen sind die so beliebt


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



>ExX< schrieb:


> @BlackHawk, ja die passen alle, nur bei den Perfect Seal mussstte glaube noch so Halteklammern kaufen, nicht dass der Schlauch abrutscht und der Pc wirklich unter wasser steht


Quatsch muss er nicht. Sonst hätte ich das in der Zusammenstellung nicht rein getan oder.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

@Infinity warum die Vertsärkerplatine???
Und warum so nen teuren Radi?

Achso , wusste ich nicht mit den Perfect Seals


----------



## flipp (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Kannst ja per Nachname bestellen und wenn das Packet bei dir ankommt sagst du das du das Geld auf der Bank hast, dann hast du noch 7 Tage Zeit, bevor die Post das Packet an AT zurück sendet.


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Weil die Verstärkerplatine macht das die Pumpe nicht durchbrennt bei zuviel Leistung? 
Und warum denn nicht den Radi? Der ist sehr gut


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Muss man die Verstärkerplatine haben?? Eig wiederspricht sich der Name doch 

Radi´s von Magicool  sind nur halb so teuer


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



> @Infinity warum die Vertsärkerplatine???
> Und warum so nen teuren Radi?



Weil die Aquastream keine 3 Lüfter an einem Ausgang packt.
Er müsste die 3 Lüfter je an einen Anschluss anschließen, was umständlich zu regeln wäre.

Der Radi ist nicht teuer, meiner hat damals 100 Euro gekostet 
Der Evo hat die Leistung eines Quadradis, reicht also noch für Board
RAM etc. falls er mal erweitert (*WAKÜ macht süchtig *).


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Weil die Aquastream keine 3 Lüfter an einem Ausgang packt.
> Er müsste die 3 Lüfter je an einen Anschluss anschließen, was umständlich zu regeln wäre.
> 
> Der Radi ist nicht teuer, meiner hat damals 100 Euro gekostet
> ...




OK

Das haste vollkommen Recht


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Für welchen Anschluss ist dann die *Schlauchschelle?*


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Für 90° Tüllen (die gewinkelten)
Deswegen auch nur 2


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

ahhhhhh ok  und die 90° Tüllen sind für den HK richtig?


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Neeeeiiiin...für da wo sie gebraucht werden weil das Schlauch verlegen nicht anders geht.....
Haben also keinen vorbestimmten Platz  Kann man erst beim Einbau genau sagen


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

ahhhh ok


----------



## Netzhaut (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

kleine Anmerkung meinerseits...

Würdest Du folgende Lüfter verwenden, könntest Du auf den Verstärker verzichten, da sie nur 1,2W Leistungsaufnahme haben (macht 3,6W insgesamt und 5W verkraftet die Pumpe)...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noctua NF-P14 FLX ( 140x140x25mm ) Noctua NF-P14 FLX ( 140x140x25mm ) 79056

Kurztest...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/80513-kurztest-noctua-nf-p14-flx.html


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Wegen des Rahmens, sind sie aber nicht für den Einsatz auf einem Radiator geeignet. Es bleibt zuviel freie Fläche, durch die die Luft seitlich entweichen kann.


----------



## Xylezz (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Hat der Noctua überhaupt die gleichen Bohrungen wie ein anderer 140mm Lüfter? 0o


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Hat der Noctua überhaupt die gleichen Bohrungen wie ein anderer 140mm Lüfter? 0o


Antwort: 





> Rundrahmen mit 120mm Montagelöchern
> Da die Montagelöcher des Rundrahmens den gleichen Abstand wie bei gängigen 120mm Lüftern haben, ist der NF-P14 mit seiner überlegenen Förderleistung ein ideales Upgrade für 120mm Gehäuse- oder CPU-Lüfter. Dank der mitgelieferten Adapter passt der NF-P14 auch auf normale 140mm Montagelöcher.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

So hab alles nochmal ein bissl abgeändert:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/dba117a0c94725766c7345bcfd12528c

Ich werd mir mal das doc mit den Radi Schablonen ausdrucken und mal sehen ob ich den in die Front klatschen kann, wenn nicht werd ich den hinten anbauen wo die 2 lüfter schon drin sind. Die Pumpe kommt in die Vorrichtung am Boden neben das Netzteil (muss mal sehen das ich die Kabel da iwie bissl wegbiegen kann. Der Ausgleichsbehälter halt in die 2x 5 1/4 Laufwärkschächte. Bin am überlegen wo ich die Verstärkerplatine hinbau. Und das sind ja Blaue UV Schläuche, damit die leuchten brauch ich keine UV Kathode o.ä. oder?


----------



## Madz (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



> damit die leuchten brauch ich keine UV Kathode o.ä. oder?


Richtig. 

So würde ich es machen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Sehr gut  Werd mir das dann mal zulegen ende des Monats meine % Codes hab ich schon 

Edit: meinste das leuchten des Schlauches reicht oder soll ich noch einen blauen UV Farbzusatz dazu kaufen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

12% Rab att bei AT Teil 1 & Teil 2.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



Bl4cKH4wK schrieb:


> Edit: meinste das leuchten des Schlauches reicht oder soll ich noch einen blauen UV Farbzusatz dazu kaufen?



Jojo ich weis schon aber wollte das noch wissen  aber dank dir
Und was meinst du wo ich die Verstärkerplatine anbringen soll?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



> Und was meinst du wo ich die Verstärkerplatine anbringen soll?


Brauchste nicht. 

Statt UV Zeugs nimm UV Schläuche.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/85f73d55f1db00b80862e680eb255ec7


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Für was sind denn die                                                                  Eheim  Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - sechseck ? ^^ 


EDIT: Ahhhhhhh fürn AGB war ja immer beim EK da war schon einer dabei


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Die Pumpenadapter sind für die Pumpe. Sonst kannst du deine G1/4" Anschlüsse nicht verwenden.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

aso! Brauch ich die nur 1x oder mehr? Weil du hattest es nur 1x in den Warenkorb gepackt


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Da du nur eine Pumpe hast, brauchst du nur ein Set.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

achja hab gerade erst gesehen das das 2 sind


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Ich hab bei Aquatuning diesen Halter entdeckt Link meint ihr wenn ich den an den                                                                 XSPC  RX360 Triple Radiator anbringe, das ich dann den Radi mit dem Halter vorn bei den Festplattenläfigen befestigen kann "Like This" ? Die Radi befestigung ist von den Abmaßen kleiner als der Radi meint ihr das kann ausschlaggebend sein oder ist das egal? Ich hab mir mal so eine Schablone von Aquatuning zurechtgeschnitten in den Abmaßen des Radis da war an den Seiten jeweils 1,5cm Platz, aber oben und unten vielleicht insgesamt noch max 0,5cm <.< Hat einer von euch der auch das Gehäuse hat den Radi vorn drin?


----------



## Madz (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Wenn du den Airplex Revolution nimmst, kannst du ihn einfach in dei 5,25" Schächte schrauben, weil er seitlich M3 Gewinde hat.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

hmmmm aber der airplex revolution ist ja sogar noch 55 mm länger, das passt dann locker nicht mehr rein wenn ich die 3 Festplattenkäfige raus nehm.


----------



## Madz (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Wie siehts mit externer Montage aus? Kühlt besser und lässt sich einfacher aufbauen.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Also ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich hinten bei den 2 Lüftern ein 240er anbringe und dann halt mit dem Rahmen einen in der Front, genauso wie oben im Video.

Video zur Montage hinten nur mit einem 360er

teoretisch dann diese zusammenstellung:
Link


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Warum eigentlich immer den total überteuerten EK 5,25" AGB + Beleuchtung? Die Lüftergitter kannst du dir auch schenken.
Bei 4x XL2 brauchst du den poweramp oder ähnliches damit du die Lüfter über die AS XT regeln kannst.
Also den RX360 oder Revo 420 bekommst du beim Antec 1200 auch in die Front.

Übrigens der Typ im Video ist doch total Doof, wie kann man so einen Radiator befestigen?


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Gut wenn ich dann den Aquacomputer   airplex Revolution 420/360 vorn einbaue brauch ich ja keine Halterung wegen den Bohrungen an der Seite für Festplattenkäfige oder? Und wenn ich 3x 140er Lüfter rein packe brauch ich da auch den poweramp, oder passt das noch mit der Pumpe?

€dit: ich glaub mit dem Revo wird es eh ein bissl zu eng. ich glaub ich werd dann auf den RX360 greifen aber dann halt mit Halterung


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



> Gut wenn ich dann den Aquacomputer airplex Revolution 420/360 vorn einbaue brauch ich ja keine Halterung wegen den Bohrungen an der Seite für Festplattenkäfige oder?


Kommt drauf an wie du ihn befestigst.



> Und wenn ich 3x 140er Lüfter rein packe brauch ich da auch den poweramp, oder passt das noch mit der Pumpe?


Ja.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Also insgesamt dann so richtig? Link


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Den Radihalter bekommst du so nicht in den Laufwerksschacht. Er ist zu breit.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

och nö <.< hab kein Bock bzw. die Geräte hier halterungen an den Radi zu schweißen. Weist du eine andere Möglichkeit den so dort anzubringen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

z.b. mit kleinen Winkeln. so wie dort YouTube - Antec Twelve Hundred - Internal Radiator Mount


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

hmmm gut sachmal kennst du den Abstand von den Lüfterbohrungen bis zum Radi rand? damit ich ausrechnen kann wie weit der Winkel raus gucken muss.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Welchen Rand meinst du?


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

siehe Anhang

Wollte den Rand von der Bohrung bis zu dieser Ecke wissen (fals du so etwas weist ^^) dann kann ich ausrechnen wie groß der Winkel sein muss ^^

€dit: Hab mal von den XSPC auf den Phobya  G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black umgeschwänkt da der XSPC 1. nicht Verfügbar ist 2. Der Phobya wird mit M3er Schrauben befestigt, mit der Befestigungsart des XSPC kenn ich mich nicht aus


----------



## Xylezz (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Sie sind sowieso beide ca. auf gleichem Niveau und ich würde auch zum Phobya greifen...kA wieso..mag ich einfach lieber :>


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Vom G-Charger 1.2 kenn ich die Maße nicht. Habe nur den RX360. Den könntest du günstig haben.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Jo  Mir wärs auch relativ schnuppe so lang es dort vorn hinein passt. bei dem Revo weis ich nciht so ob der da rein passen würde aber 360er reicht denk ich mal für gpu + cpu. Bestimmt kommt dann später noch MB dazu ich hoffe mal das reicht dann auch noch notfals kommt noch ein 240er hinten dran später. Bin nur noch wegen der befestigung am überlegen. Ich kann mir ja einen Winkel machen mit vielen Bohrungen rein dann den rand wegfeilen damit ich den verschieben kann damit es perfekt passt, ich glaub das wär die Beste Lösung. 

Was meint ihr die Lüfter Richtung MB (Wenn ja in welche Richtung pustend) Oder auf der PC Front Seite also direkt hinter dem Gitter (Wenn das wieder In den Radi oder vom Radi nach draußen)?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Kühle Luft von aussen ansaugen und Richtung MB.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

ahhh ok also Frot dann Lüfter (Ansaugen, richtung Radi auspusten), Radi, MB. Gut dann schau ich mal morgen im Baumarkt vorbei und bastel mir so ein paar Winkel für M3 Schrauben


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Wie sieht das eigendlich mit der Verstärkerplatine aus? alle 3 Lüfter haben eine Leistungsaufnahme von insgesamt 5,4W, da die Pumpe eine max. Leistungsaufnahme von 5W hat brauch ich ja diese Platine. Kann ich also 2 Lüfter an die Pumpe Anschließen, dann einen 4 Pin an die Verstärker Platine und den letzten Lüfter an den 3 Pin Anschluss von der Verstärkerplatine. Oder muss ich noch etwas verbinden wie zb die Pumpe mit der Verstärkerplatine?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Die 5,4W verträgt die Pumpe auch noch. Am meisten belastet die Pumpe wenn die Lüfter runtergeregelt werden.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

hmmm also runter regeln werd ich die Lüfter nicht, ich werd die schön auf Standart lassen, wenn ich so überlege was ich momentan an Lüfter drin hab und die Geräusch Kolisse stört mich kaum . Also brauch ich die Verstärkerplatine nicht ja?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Wozu dann ne Wakü wenn du auf Turbinen stehst? Dann kannste auch bei Lukü bleiben.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Never  Die Turbienen sind ja dann glücklicherweise draußen, die unwichtigsten Lüfter hab ich schon auf minimaler Umdrehung.

Edit: Also so sieht dann die Komplette zusammenstellung aus: Link 
Gibt es noch etwas was ich vergessen hab?


----------



## Xylezz (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Wenn du sie ungeregelten lassen willst kannst du auch deine Luftkühlung für 6€ weiter benutzen 


Theo Klein 8505 - BOSCH Ohrenschützer: Amazon.de: Spielzeug


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

So laut ungeregelt xD? Ne aber wenn ihr meint das ist zu laut dann kauf ich lieber die Verstärkerplatine dazu, aber dann müsst ihr mir das erklären wie ich die genau anschließen muss


----------



## >ExX< (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Aber von der Lautstärke bekommst du wahrscheinlich eh nicht viel mit beim zocken............


----------



## Xylezz (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Nein die Noiseblocker sind schon leise, aber halt wahrnehmbar und gerade das ist ja einer der Effekte den man bei ner WaKü versucht zu erzielen ^^

Edit: Aber wir sitzen ja nur beim zocken am PC, deswegen schreiben wir auch im cs 1.6 ingame Chat...und man hat beim surfen ja IMMER Musik an (crap aussage, ehrlich!)


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Naja ich will ja auch die Wasserkühlung zum OC verwenden  bin jetzt mit Lukü bei 4,2GHz stabil mit Wakü will ich an die 4,5-4,6GHz und dann bissl die Graka hoch und Benchen bis zum geht nicht mehr  aber wenn ich mal nicht auf´s oc aus bin wie zb zum bfbc2 zocken oder hier im Forum schreiben ist mir die Lautstärke schon wichtig.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0e7c72a305b1bd638678d1f9df621255


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Brauch ich bei diesen Lüftern keine Verstärkerplatine? Was für eine Leistungaufnahme haben die denn ich seh da nix


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

weder bei den XL2 noch bei den PL2 brauchste den poweramp.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> ... Am meisten belastet die Pumpe wenn die Lüfter runtergeregelt werden.



Jetzt bin ich totall verwirrt xD Ich dachte wenn ich den Lüfter runter regel brauch ich eine höher Leistungsaufnahme, da ich die schon um 0,4 Watt überschritten ist. Oha ich weis jetzt warum ich eine Ausbildung zum Mechaniker mache xD


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Hättest besser nen anständigen Beruf erlernt.  
5,4W bleiben 5,4W, nur fällt beim runterregeln ein Teil der Last an der Pumpe ab. Die Spannung "verschwindet" nicht einfach so. 

Wegen der Leistung der PL2 habe ich mal geschaut die brauchen 1,92W die XL2 nur 1,80W. Nimm dann besser die XL2.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

 Bin schon zu frieden das ich Mechaniker gerade lern  das Elektronische ist mir alles nen bissl zu kompliziert  

Gut dann werd ich mich mal den XL2 zuwenden.

Ich hab mir überlegt vielleicht statt die 10/16 Schläuche zu nehmen, die 13/19 Schläuche. Ich find so dicke Schläuche sehen einfach geil aus 
Wenn ich die Schläuche nehme muss ich ja eigendlich nur die 10mm Tüllen mit den 13mm Tüllen austauschen oder?


Edit: Die zusammen stellung wäre dann so: http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1c51daca139ada3c921f59063053c5f0

€dit²: Ich hab nochmal eine Frage zu der Pumpe. Und zwar bei der Den Vergleich der Pumpen Versionen:
*Funktionsvergleich *unten in der Tabelle
dort steht "Anschluss Durchflusssensor", bedeutet das ich muss noch einen Durchflusssensor dazu kaufen also diesen hier + das Kabel natürlich?


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Bleib lieber bei 16/10mm Schlauch ist der beste in Sachen Verlegung und so.
Zum Edit: ja

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e4f5d1ef3d0c40f30b3ff7867aaa2815


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Gut ok  why packst du eig nie die Backplate für die Graka dazu? Wenn ich den Grafikkartenkühler abnehme ragt die Backplate noch ca 1cm hinaus  wär besser wenn die bissl kleiner wär.


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



> why packst du eig nie die Backplate für die Graka dazu?


Finde die ist Deko.  Ich habe nur die nötigen Sachen drin gelassen. ^^


----------



## Madz (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Die Backplate für Grakas ist unnötig.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

hmmm meinste bei der 5970? Hab mal gelesen das sie mit Lüfter 31cm lang ist und ohne 29,5 oder so ... und wenn ich so auf meine Graka von oben drauf gucke geht die Backplate genau bis zum lüfter Ende  Nicht das dann wenn ich die wakü da drann hab die Backplate über die Karte ragt


----------



## Xylezz (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Tut sie. Deswegen würd ich auch eine neue nehmen...außerdem sehen die von EK lecker aus :>


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

jau  gut werd dann mal auf Money warten und nochmal meine Aktuelle zusammenstellung posten:

*KLICK MICH!*


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Optional kannste dir noch nen vernüftigen Wassertemperatursensor holen und dann an die AS XT klemmen.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

hmmmm  Dachte das würde die Ultra schon von allein machen und das man die Wassertemp dann im Programm auslesen kann.


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Ja kann sie auch. Aber der interne Sensor ist nicht besonders nah beim Wasser, deswegen ungenau und träge. Sogar ist der interne Sensor von aussen beinflussbar.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Den wassertempsensor den ich noch dazu kaufe kann ich dann auch an der Pumpe Anschließen und auch mit dem Programm auslesen ja?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Ja. Du demontierst die gelbe abdckung und ziehst mit Vorsicht den internen Sensor ab und steckst den neuen drauf. Eventuell eine 2 Pin Verlängerung kaufen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71160


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

So Richtig? LINK brauch ich für den Tempsensor 2 neue Anschlüsse bzw Tüllen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



> So Richtig? LINK


Ja. Jetzt kannste bestelen und zwar mit 12% Rabatt (das sind 67,58€ weniger ). 



> brauch ich für den Tempsensor 2 neue Anschlüsse bzw Tüllen?


Nein, wird nur zwischen Anschluss und Tülle geschraubt.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Gut  Da die 12% Aktion bis zum 23.03 geht werd ich erst dann bestellen weil ich erst Ende des Monats Gehalt bekomm und am 25.03 Geb hab  Das stimmte das die 12% für das Bestelldatum geht oder? 

Edit: Fail meinte 21.03 <.<
Edit²: Wie geil hab den 2ten Teil nicht gesehn  dann passt es perfekt!


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*



> Das stimmte das die 12% für das Bestelldatum geht oder?


Ja.

Wenn dir der 21.03 noch zu früh nimm die 2te Rabattaktion.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Jo werd ich wohl.



dbode schrieb:


> ... Jedes registrierte Mitglied des Hardwareluxx-Forums kommt in den Genuss von *12% Preisvorteil *auf den Warenwert. Der Rabatt gilt nur für Endkunden und nicht für Kunden, die als Reseller registriert sind. ...​



Was meinen die mit Endkunden und Reseller? Also Regestriert bin ich auf H.LUXX


----------



## Madz (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Endkunde= normaler Verbraucher

Reseller= gewerblicher Wiederverkäufer


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

thx


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Soll ich fals am 27. der AGB nicht verfügbar ist XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Silver nehmen? Ist ja teoretisch der gleiche aber der ist 10€ biliger :O gibts da nen unterschied?


----------



## Madz (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Ja, Plastik und keine Alufront und eben Silber


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

aso hmmm naja mal sehn vielleicht kommt ja bis zum 27. noch was rein


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Was haltet ihr von diesen hier? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Balancer 150 black nickel Phobya Balancer 150 black nickel 45151 den mit diesen Winkeln EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Holder 50/70 befestigen an den 5 1/4 Schächten dann müsste es passen oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

den wird noch keiner haben.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

hmmm ich glaub ich werd mir den mal zulegen  wenn XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front bis dahin noch nicht verfügbar ist


----------



## >ExX< (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Jo, ich find so runde AGB´s die dann im inneren sind sowieso schöner


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Jo wenn ichs mir so überlege wirds schon geil aussehen  jetzt wollt ich mir die Winkel mitbestellen, aber die sind natürlich ausverkauft, wie immer bei meinem Glück  Bin am überlegen die Winkel bei Caseking zu bestellen aber nur die Winkel und dafür 3,99 Versandkosten find ich bissl happig


----------



## Madz (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Du kannst bei At auch eine Teillieferung veranlassen.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

Hab mir bei Bahr son paar Winkel gekauft und 3 miteinander Befestigt dann schraub ich die an son 5 1/4 Festplattenschat dann sitzt es Perfekt


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

*UPDATE* So werde ich es morgen bestellen bin aber immer noch bis dahin für Vorschläge offen!
Ich hab schon 2 Halterungen für den AGB gebaut die an die 5 1/4 Schächte angeschraubt werden sodas sie fast über dem RAM sind bzw. vor dem Laufwerk und dem Radi.

!!!LINK!!!


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ad2a8854c90d5f2545280af881c0748c


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellung zum oc gesucht*

ahhhhh nice Danke  hatte ich garnicht gesehn das es die auch in schwarz gibt


----------

